# How long should I train for NAGA



## psilent child (Mar 3, 2019)

I have been taking Kajukenbo for a few years. I plan on taking hayastein grappling Tuesday and Thursday and BJJ Saturday. There is a NAGA competition in June. Do you guys think that’s enough time to compete in the novice division? I will be a super heavyweight.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 3, 2019)

Only one way to find out just do it. If you lose then hey at least you stepped up


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

Nagas a competition where if you lose you're not really going to be hurt (or at least shouldnt). Tap early, tap often, but theres no reason not to.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Compete, sure. Win, probably not unless you are a natural phenom or have exceptional physical attributes. Doesn’t matter, you’ll learn from the experience either way.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 3, 2019)

Compete? Absolutely, but realize unless you already have a background in grappling or as Tony  stated you are exceptional 3 months is not much time for excelling. I like most of my students to have a year of grappling prior to competing but have many who do begin in the 6 to 12 month periods.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 3, 2019)

At the end of the day it's grappling. It's not like it's boxing where you can risk concussion or brain injury (very rarely at least I do know concusion happens in grappling but not as much as striking) so really as long as you tap early your safe unless it's an unfortunate accident


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 5, 2019)

psilent child said:


> I have been taking Kajukenbo for a few years. I plan on taking hayastein grappling Tuesday and Thursday and BJJ Saturday. There is a NAGA competition in June. Do you guys think that’s enough time to compete in the novice division? I will be a super heavyweight.


As others have said, the cost of potential failure is generally pretty low, so go for it. Which NAGA tournament are you looking at?


----------

